# jar datei



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ist es möglicht von meinem Projekt ein Jar- datei zu generien und in der Konsole  zu ausfüren.Ich möchte die daten auf Tomcat legen, aber ich will von dem Terminal mein projekt ausfüren,


----------



## Flown (21. Aug 2017)

dng hat gesagt.:


> ist es möglicht von meinem Projekt ein Jar- datei zu generien und in der Konsole zu ausfüren


ja


dng hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die daten auf Tomcat legen, aber ich will von dem Terminal mein projekt ausfüren,


Wie bitte?


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

wie kann man die jar datein in der Konsole ausführen, bitte, denn wenn ich in der Terminal gehe, dann screibe  java -jar Projekt.jar , geht bei mir nicht .
Danke

LG


----------



## Joose (21. Aug 2017)

Was heißt geht nicht? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung passiert gar nichts?


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

kommt gar nicht, ich habe auch keine Main Methode, denn den servelet brauch kein main Methode


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

ich habe ein doGet und doPost als methoden benutzt und .jsp datei  und web.xml benuttzt


----------



## thecain (21. Aug 2017)

Und du wunderst dich warum es in der Kommandozeile nicht läuft? Wie soll ein Servlet deiner Meinung nach Standalone laufen?


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

na gut, in eclipse lauft gaz gut


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

diese beispiel funktionniert ganz gut ohne main methode im eclipse


http://www.studytonight.com/servlet/login-system-example-in-servlet.php
, aber wenn ich diese beispiel von der console ausführen laufen möchte, was kann ich machen


----------



## Joose (21. Aug 2017)

Ja weil Eclipse wahrscheinlich einen Server startet der diese Servlet lädt 

Eine Java Programm kann ohne main-Methode nicht gestartet werden.
Du musst deinen Tomcat entsprechend konfigurieren, starten und dann die richtige Webseite aufrufen


----------



## thecain (21. Aug 2017)

Weil Eclipse wahrscheinlich auf den Server deployed und diesen startet


----------



## dng (21. Aug 2017)

aber wie kann ich es machen, ich habe in Linux Tomcat gestartet, und möchte jetzt auf dem konsole  den Projekt als jar datei ausführen, deswegen, habe ich gefragt ob es gibt einen weg diese jar datei auszuführen


----------



## Joose (21. Aug 2017)

Wie schon gesagt ohne main-Methode kann man eine jar nicht starten!
Eclipse startet einen Server (wie zB Tomcat und deployed dieses Servlet auf den Server) danach ruft Eclipse die entsprechende Adresse auf.
Lies dir am besten nochmal die Grundlagen zu Servlets durch und wie diese ausgeführt werden usw.

Du musst das jar auf deinen Tomcat deployen und dann in deinem Browser die entsprechende Adresse aufrufen (wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit localhost:8080)


----------

